# Pervertir con la mirada



## thomas84

Hola que tal?

Me preguntaba en que significado se utiliza la frase "pervertir con la mirada", tengo entendido que es algo como "acosar con la mirada", "abusar con los ojos" o "violar con la mirada",
Pero la verdad es que no sabría como traducir esa expresión...he buscado en mucho diccionarios, sinónimos y contrarios pero de momento nada...ni en la RAE aparece ese sentido...se que el significado español del verbo "pervertir" es algo bastante más elástico que en italiano, donde solo significa hacer que una persona adquiera malos habitos...sin embargo en español significa algo como "perturbar", cambiar el orden establecido...por ejemplo en muchos periódicos se puede leer (en muchos casos bastante feos) que alguien ha sido detenido por "pervertir a un menor", o a un niño, o a alguien inocente...en este caso el verbo "pervertir" se puede traducir como "abusar", correcto?

La única pista que tengo es el sinónimo principal de "pervertir" que es en este caso "corromper", que también puede significar en varios diccionarios "violar", "profanar", "deshonrar".
En otros diccionarios he encontrado que "pervertir" también significa "ofender los ojos", o "escandalizar", "dar escándalo a alguien".
Interesante mencionar también que en un diccionario de sinónimos y ideas afines encontré entre los sinónimos también "estuprar", elemento que confirma el valor de violencia que tiene ese verbo...estupro es un sinónimo de violar efectivamente...tiene una connotación legal bastante estricta, pero creo que es utilizada como en todas los idiomas neolatinos como sinónimo de hacer violencia, violar, abusar...en el pasado significaba algo más parecido a otro sinónimo de "pervertir", que seria "deshonrar", mancillar, quitar la "honra" a una mujer (sociedad machista, ya saben como era...)

Alguien puede ayudarme?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- una *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## thomas84

Me parece que hay significados del verbo en la que no hay "transición" de la maldad desde el "pervertidor" al "pervertido", el cual sigue siendo sólo una victima. El significado en este caso sería algo como "emponzoñar", "corromper", "perturbar"...hay significados donde el verbo pervertir no es solo "hacer malo a alguien", si no "hacer algo malo a alguien", algo que lo deje "emponzoñado", envenenado en su desarrollo, por ejemplo.

Te voy a poner el primer ejemplo que me sale buscando en Google esa expresión, es una pregunta de nada, posiblemente incluso ironica, en Yahoo Answers, ¿vale?, pero es para dar un contexto y un ejemplo a la expresión:



> ¿Porque cuando camino por la calle de la ciudad...todos me miran?
> Cada ves que salgo por las calles de la ciudad, la gente voltea a mirarme, no me quitan la mirada de encima.
> 
> Incluso cuando cierro los ojos siento su presencia que me están pervirtiendo con la mirada..¿porque me miran tanto? ¿Seré muy guapo? ¿Afeminado?



En este caso, para mi, la traducción seria: "pervertir"="acosar", o "violar", en italiano "molestare", "abusare"...

También puede que sea -todo sea dicho- una mutación o un error en el utilizo de una palabra, mal interpretada y mal utilizada, aunque bastante tolerada come falta en la habla común...quizás también el el lenguaje periodístico o "entre amigos"...todo puede ser...en este caso pasaría adelante y la traducción sería "violar", "acosar"...

 ¿Para ustedes en este caso no serían sinónimos, pervertir con la mirada y violar con la mirada? ¿Para ustedes no son sinónimos, "pervertir" y "violar"? ¿sólo son sinónimos "pervertir" y "acosar"?


----------



## Neuromante

Es un error, y bastante grave. Usar una palabra que no sabes lo que significa en realidad,  dando por sentado que es lo bastante escandalosa como para que surta efecto.

Pervertir es "corromper" Ni acosar, ni violar. Y, por supuesto: No puedes hacer un puente hasta los sinónimos que tenga "corromper". No vale la cadena "Pervertir"-"Corromper"-"Violar"


Todo lo demás son una mera perversión;  intentos tuyos para ajustar el español a la idea que de él tienes. Cuando debería ser al revés.


----------



## thomas84

Perversión en el sentido de tergiversar ejejej!

En realidad no son intentos "míos", son un constatar que en la "vulgata" hay un error más o menos frecuente que lleva en ocasiones a utilizar la palabra fuera de su ámbito usual, hay quien la utiliza mal y ya esta.
Puede pasar y pasa con muchas palabras, y en este caso a la hora de traducir tengo que llegar al significado original, a la intención que se esconde detrás de la palabra equivocada...la traducción mejor no siempre es la literal, es interpretación según el contexto, y en casos afines con que podría traducir si no con "violare"?
Hay alternativas validas que puedas sugerir para traducir "pervertir con la mirada"?

Con relación a la cadena, al puente que tu dices no existir, en realidad encontré algo, en el "Diccionario de Sinónimos, Antónimos e ideas afines" de Aarón Albourek, Ediciones Larousse de 2015 se encuentra entre los sinónimos de la palabra "perversión": Pervertimiento, corrupción, estupro, (fig.) seducción...Osea un elemento de violación si que lo hay...y si la cadena "pervertir-humillar-acosar" llega hasta al sinónimo "estupro", porque no puede llegar a "violare", en una traducción?

Aquí tienes el link si quieres comprobar tu mismo.

De este mismo modo, se utiliza en frases como "perversión de menores", donde el menor victima desde luego resulta ser todo meno alguien que quiera ir o hacer cosas contra la moral, es victima de un abuso, de un acoso, de una humillación. En este caso "pervertir" con el significado de "hacer pervertido alguien" no tiene validez, es mancillar, ensuciar, envenenar alguien, se puede traducir como "abusare", "molestare"...


----------



## Neuromante

Todo equivocado



Un sólo comentario: La perversión de menores se produce cuando "logras" que el menor sea partícipe voluntario, cuando le rompes todas las defensas psicológicas y morales y ve normal lo que está pasando. De hecho es un delito distinto al de violación.


----------



## thomas84

Hombre claro, la violación (cuya formulación legal es "agresión sexual") es cuando la víctima es mayor de 18 años, mientras que la corrupción de menores (la "perversión de menores" en sí no existe, es más bien un termino periodístico) se define (según la RAE) como:



> 1. f. Delito consistente en promover o favorecer la prostitución de menores o incapaces, su utilización en actividades pornográficas o su participación en actos sexuales que *perjudiquen el desarrollo de su personalidad*.



Osea que la voluntariedad aquí no aparece, es más bien una forma de acoso, de molestia. También la manera en la que tu lo definiste es bastante parecida a una forma de acoso.

También el Tribunal Supremo español, con la sentencia nº 355/2015, afirma que:



> La conducta de hacer participar a un menor o incapaz en un comportamiento de naturaleza sexual que perjudique su evolución o *desarrollo* de su personalidad, tiene la misma naturaleza que el delito de abusos sexuales cometidos sobre la menor. Se estima parcialmente la casación.



muy parecida a esta definición de "pervertir":
"*2. *alterar el estado o *desarrollo* de una cosa o de una persona"

La definición de "pervertir", segun la RAE, es:



> Del lat. _pervertĕre._
> 
> Conjug. c. _sentir._
> 
> 1. tr. Viciar con malas doctrinas o ejemplos las costumbres, la fe, el gusto, etc. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> *2. tr. Perturbar el orden o estado de las cosas.*



Osea corrupción, perversión de menores es la perversión del desarrollo natural de la personalidad o de la sexualidad de un menor a través de un comportamiento abusivo.

También en Argentina hay una formulación bastante parecida de la corrupción de menor en la que tampoco se subraya la necesidad de voluntariedad:



> ARTICULO 125. - El que promoviere o facilitare la corrupción de menores de dieciocho años, *aunque mediare el consentimiento de la víctima* será reprimido con reclusión o prisión de tres a diez años.
> La pena será de seis a quince años de reclusión o prisión cuando la víctima fuera menor de trece años.
> Cualquiera que fuese la edad de la víctima, la pena será de reclusión o prisión de diez a quince años, *cuando mediare engaño, violencia, amenaza, abuso de autoridad o cualquier otro medio de intimidación o coerción*, como también si el autor fuera ascendiente, cónyuge, hermano, tutor o persona conviviente o encargada de su educación o guarda.



Osea tanto si la víctima menor cree que participa voluntariamente como si no lo hace según su consentimiento, es corrupción de menor.

Los términos "engaño, violencia, amenaza, abuso de autoridad o intimidación" son claramente afines a la definición que se puede dar de abuso.

Cabe destacar, de toda forma, como en el mundo periodístico he encontrado muchas traducciones al inglés de "pervertidor de menores" como "child molester", osea en italiano "molestatore di bambini".
Así que pienso que no voy mal encaminado si traduzco "pervertir con la mirada" como "molestare con gli occhi" o "con lo sguardo", o también "mangiare con gli occhi"...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> Ricordo che questo è il forum "Italiano-Spagnolo" dove si discute di traduzioni tra le due lingue, non si filosofeggia sullo spagnolo.


----------



## thomas84

Si certo, ma stavamo ragionando sul fatto che non esistano accezioni del verbo "pervertire" in italiano analoghe a quelle che probabilmente esistono in spagnolo. In italiano se qualcuno ti "perverte", in qualche modo tu sei corresponsabile
e diventi un pervertito a tua volta. In spagnolo invece esistono accezioni in cui qualcuno "pervierte alguien" e la parte passiva è senza ombra di dubbio una vittima, senza alcuna corresponsabilità, e in questo caso, di solito, noi tradurremmo "molestare", "abusare", "adescare" o "perseguitare"...

Ad esempio, nel dizionario Italiano-Latino Olivetti, cercando la radice originale latina "perverto", si trovano come traduzione:

"*1* rovesciare, capovolgere
*2 distruggere, abbattere, rovinare, sconvolgere, sovvertire
3* falsificare"

Nel secondo significato il termine parrebbe assumere dei significati afferenti all'area semantica dell'abuso, della molestia, del comportamento violento.

in questo caso, "pervertir con la mirada", per quanto possa essere formalmente sbagliato dal punto di vista del castellano più ortodosso, andrebbe tradotto in italiano come "mi stai denudando con gli occhi" o "mi stai mangiando con gli occhi".

Altre alternative possibili per la traduzione?

--------------------
En el Diccionario Avanzado de Sinónimos y Antónimos Larousse, por ejemplo, entre los sinónimos del verbo "pervertir" encuentro algo así como "mal inclinar, enviciar, viciar...echar a perder, corromper, *ofender los ojos*", donde ofender los ojos claramente significa servir de escandalo o dárselo a alguien, que es algo muy lejos del significado que solemos darle al verbo "pervertire" en italiano...


----------



## Neuromante

Mira, haz lo que quieras.
Ya te he dicho que estás intentando que el español encaje en tus conceptos y que pervertir con la mirada" es un absurdo. Pero tu mismo: Yo dejo de intentar explicarte las cosas... sólo te pido que no vengas a decires a nosotros, hispano parlantes, cómo se habla nuestro propio idioma.


----------



## thomas84

De acuerdo, de acuerdo no quería ofender, perdóname si has sentido que te he faltado al respeto, no era mi intención.

No pretendo encajar ningún concepto, mi perspectiva es exclusivamente hacia el italiano: como traducir una frase (que existe y ha sido utilizada), por muy equivocada que sea en español ortodoxo.

En la traducción italiana, me parece que en el caso en cuestión hay algunos matices del verbo "pervertir" que en italiano solemos traducir como "abusare", "adescare", "ammorbare", "molestare".


----------



## TheCrociato91

Yo personalmente traduciría la expresión con uno de los verbos indicados por el diccionario de WR: "traviare" o "corrompere" con lo sguardo.


----------



## thomas84

Grazie per il suggerimento.

Anch'io ci avevo pensato, devo ammettere che erano tra le alternative che mi convincevano di più, soprattutto "corrompere", che sarebbe la traduzione più diretta.
Il problema è che ormai il verbo corrompere in italiano lo associamo ad una azione molto concreta e specifica, pertanto se uno dice "mi stai corrompendo con lo sguardo",
magari pensa che ci sono di mezzo dei soldi o qualche scambio di favori...

"corrompere" sarebbe la traduzione in effetti ideale, se la parola non fosse stata "sporcata" da altri significati ormai quasi dominanti nel comune sentire. Per dire, nella legislazione italiana, esattamente come in quella spagnola, c'è la figura legale della "corruzione di minore", e vogliono dire la stessa identica cosa..."approfittare di" un minore sfruttando una qualsiasi posizione di vantaggio.

Però in effetti ho visto che il dizionario Hoepli traduce in spagnolo il verbo "ammorbare" proprio con "pervertir", quindi direi che una traduzione corretta potrebbe essere:
"mi stai ammorbando con il tuo sguardo", oppure "avere uno sguardo morboso", "uno sguardo che ammorba", "ammorbare con lo sguardo".

Fonte:
Dizionario Italiano - Spagnolo online Hoepli - Parola, significato e traduzione

Anche "adescare" sarebbe una traduzione forse possibile, in questo contesto.


----------



## thomas84

He interrogado a la RAE sobre el asunto, y esta es la respuesta:



> Estimado Sr. xxx:
> En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:
> El verbo _pervertir_ tiene en español un significado bastante claro, el de ‘viciar con malas doctrinas o ejemplos las costumbres, la fe, el gusto, etc.’. *Su empleo no supone siempre una malicia inicial en quien es pervertido por el pervertidor. Por eso, como usted indica, se habla de *_*perversión de menores*. _El participio _pervertido_ significa, sencillamente, ‘viciado con malas doctrinas o ejemplos’.
> Por otra parte,* el adjetivo pervertido tiene un significado específico*, y por ello se recoge como artículo independiente del diccionario académico: «adj. Dicho de una persona: De costumbres o inclinaciones sexuales que se consideran socialmente negativas o inmorales. U. t. c. s.».
> _Escandalizar, acosar_ y _ofender_ son verbos correctos en español, pero su significado difiere del de _pervertir_.
> Reciba un cordial saludo.



Osea hay una cierta afinidad de significado entre "pervertir" y "intentar pervertir", intentar pervertir alguien ya es pervertir, no hace falta que alguien ya sea corrupto moralmente para ser alguien al que "se pervierte", "ser pervertido por alguien" y "ser un pervertido" no siempre son sinónimos, se contempla un estado inicial de inocencia, y no siempre hay culpa en "dejarse pervertir"...
Incitar con ejemplos, actos o pensamientos a que alguien se comporte "mal", no siempre es "determinar una perversión en otra persona".

por alguna razón entonces en el Español hablado el (intentar) pervertir puede ser omitido? En este caso por qué se omite el "intentar"?
Muchas gracias!

De toda forma, si os interesa, he traducido "pervertir con la mirada" como "sguardo vizioso" 

-----------------------------

In italiano "pervertir" si usa quasi sempre con il significato di "determinare una perversione in un altro individuo", mentre in spagnolo l'azione di "pervertire" inizia già dai primi tentativi di "far decadere l'altro", eventualmente anche senza risultati. In questo caso avrebbe anche una accezione di "irretire", di "adescare", "embaucar"...o qualcosa del genere che in italiano invece non si trova...

Ad esempio, tradurre un "me estás pervirtiendo" con "stai cercando di pervertirmi" in italiano non sarebbe scorretto...


----------



## Neuromante

No, no puede ser omitido el verbo "intentar"(Provarci a)...
Salvo en que "ser pervertido por alguien" y "ser un pervertido" no siempre (*Jamás*) son sinónimos, no entiendo cómo de lo que te responde la Academia deduces lo que tú pones. Creo que te estás despistando con alguna equivalencia en las formas verbales, porque dices algo completamente distinto


----------

